# ACCONTROL mit PCS7?



## Ralle22 (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Accontrol von Deltalogic. 
Habe hier Beiträge gelesen in denen gesagt wurde, dass Accontrol auch über TCP/IP geladen werden könne und da ich gerne ein PCS7 System mit Client, Server und eventuell Batch Server über virtuelle Maschinen simulieren möchte um Projekt im vorhinein testen zu können wäre das ne Super Sache. Mit PLCSIM gibt es an der Stelle Probleme, da diese scheinbar nur über MPI kommuniziert. 
Jetzt habe ich mir auch direkt mal die Demo zum Testen heruntergeladen, installiert, habe aber jetzt ein Problem direkt beim Programmstart. 
Accontrol gibt mit folgene Fehlermeldung: 

Port Nr. 102 für RFC Verbindung ist bereits belegt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung was ich da machen kann? Wäre super, wenn mir jemand mal nen Tipp geben könnte. 

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.

MfG,

Ralph Raue


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Februar 2007)

Siehe http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=9906


----------



## Ralle22 (5 Februar 2007)

*Leider kein Erfolg:-(*

Hallo Herr Hönle,

vielen Dank für Ihre schnelle Hilfe. Habe aber den Dienst beendet und deaktiviert, aber leider meckert Accontrol leider weiterhin. Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Dienst, die diesen Port blockieren könnten?
Benutzen PCS7 V6.1 SP1 mit Windows 2000 Professional SP4. 

Vielen Dank nochmal.

MfG,

Ralph Raue!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2007)

Dann mal mit dem TCPView nachsehen, welches Programm den Port 102 belegt. TCPView ist von Sysinternals und ist mittlerweile auf Billis Seite unter http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/tcpview.mspx zu finden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2007)

Wer ist der Verursacher? Ist das schon bekannt? Das würde mich nämlich auch interessieren.


----------



## Ralle22 (12 Februar 2007)

*Fehler gelöst..*

Hallo herr Hönle,

ich habe das Problem endlich in den Griff gekriegt. Es war noch ein weiterer Siemens Dienst der so vor sich hin lief... Simatic Net (S7wnrmsx.exe) musste ebenfalls gestoppt und auf manuelle Startart gestellt werden. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für Ihre Hilfe.

MfG,
Ralph Raue!


----------

